# puddingstones



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Picture was taken in the central Michigan area.

Stones from around our house









Probably most know what brought these rocks to Michigan, but you may not know from where or when. You can Goggle "Michigan Puddingstone" or just "puddingstone" for more info if interested.

L & O


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

They are somewhat common on certain Lake Huron beaches.
My neighbor lady had numerous stones some as big as a wheel barrow.
Most the size of a football.
I like the white and red/brown ones best.


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm from central michigan and have many of them, concrete worker. I actually collect the nicer ones and sometime in another will have a hill done in them. Nice rocks L+O especially the larger one.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

My In-laws had a large one at their house. It was probably the size of a wheelbarrow, and may have weighed 400#. They gave their house to my BIL, and when he moved, he took that rock with his family. He has moved it several times, now; but always takes it. I let him know I would take it if he ever gets tired of moving it. Cool rocks.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Glacial erratic?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Whitetail Freak said:


> I'm from central michigan and have many of them............


Are you willing to show off your collection to interested people ? 

L & O


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Why I certainly can maybe later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Heres the first pudding stone I ever found about 10yrs ago on a job site around the lakeview area.



2 pics of the same pile all very nice and volley ball size and a little smaller.





Some of the bigger ones







This is my second time posting these because you can only copy 10 pics at a time (accidently deleted all) apparently.:rant:


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Heres a few more













A few small ones around my honeysuckle tree



Heres my hill, Its an exposed aggregate sidewalk and I'm going to make tiers of pudding stones and plant perenials on the flats. Only a few of them pudding stones are on that hill, the other rocks will be outta here.



Hope you all enjoyed the pics, and the offer still stands L+O any time just let me know.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Wow ! That's the best collection of puddingstones that I've seen. I especially liked pictures # 5162 & 5031.
As a concrete worker, are you making stone fireplaces or something else that brings you and these stones together ?

L & O


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Liver and Onions said:


> Wow ! That's the best collection of puddingstones that I've seen. I especially liked pictures # 5162 & 5031.
> As a concrete worker, are you making stone fireplaces or something else that brings you and these stones together ?
> 
> L & O


We do residential mostly and when the excavators (we do alot of excavating ourselves usually) are done digging basements, modulars, garages,barns or whatever we are the first ones on the job site for most part. My boss has some very nice ones also, and the guy I work with does too, if we see a rock half buried in a dirt pile its a race :lol: and I'm the youngest :lol:. That wasnt all of them either but mostly, I gave my mother one for mothers day a few yrs ago that was on of my nicest, got one sitting at a friends house right now thats the size of a wheelborrow that I have to go get, he owns a 100 acre corn field.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Whitetail Freak should be called pudding stone freak.

That is a lot of cool looking stones. Thanks for putting up the pictures.

I've found a lot of them on Drummond Island, some are quite large.


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Lucky Dog said:


> Whitetail Freak should be called pudding stone freak.
> 
> That is a lot of cool looking stones. Thanks for putting up the pictures.
> 
> I've found a lot of them on Drummond Island, some are quite large.


lol why thanks. Never been there I might have to go now.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Lucky Dog said:


> Whitetail Freak should be called pudding stone freak.
> 
> That is a lot of cool looking stones. Thanks for putting up the pictures.
> 
> I've found a lot of them on Drummond Island, some are quite large.


Dog,

Maybe we should just call him Puddin'!

Fred


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Those are some beautiful pics! I would have a hell of a time if I worked for a concrete company. I tend to drag all sorts of rocks home with me but, pudding stones are a favorite of mine!


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

My family owns a cottage as well as some property on an inland lake over on Bois Blanc Island. We have one on our lake property thats the same size if not just a tad bigger than that pic of the largest one posted by the OP. I love that rock!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

My mom has a beautiful on that's pink with white stones. I'll have to get a pic when I get up there. Had a heck of a time finding one for the Ole Lady and finally got it behind the house, must've walked by it a hundred times. I found a smaller one like my mom's that I have to retrieve yet. Found some monster ones on my Step Grandmother's property but it'd take an excavator to retrieve them. I'll work on getting some pics for you all.

It helps it you have some "Pudding stone in heat scent" when looking for them :lol:


----------



## pipe dream (Aug 3, 2006)

my in laws have a place on drummond island and we have quite the colloection of pudding stones going as well.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

I am better with trees than I am with a camera but thought I would try to post these pictures of my Drummond Island puddingstone knife. Three inch blade, four inch handle.

People have been picking up puddingstones for a long time on Drummond but there are still some nice ones around if you know where to look. My "biggest" discovery was a string of partially buried stones along a ridge, some of which were obviously as large as cars. 

For anybody wanting to see a large puddingstone up close and personal there is one in front of the Tourist Info Station on Drummond. Check it out when you go fishing or off-roading. It is not the greatest example but the way stones are disappearing it might be the only one some people ever see. That one was "saved" by the DNR after a logger dug it up on public land and was going to sell it. There is a thriving black market for large puddingstones. I am told one outstanding EUP example sold on e-bay for almost two thousand dollars, and that was over ten years ago! FM


----------



## MuddyPaws1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yup, see them all over Drummond. I don't collect them though.


----------

